# Would it be legal to hunt ducks with a .22 cal air rifle?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Possibly a stupid question but... If I used non-toxic pellets and my air rifle and was properly lisenced would I be within the waterfowling laws? -I'm ready fire away


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

interesting question since its not a rimfire type gun..not sure if its covered in the federal rules..thats where to look.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

i believe it says that it is unlawful to hunt ducks with any single projectile firearm (except bow and arrow, or crossbow)


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

No. Under Michigan law a pellet rifle is a firearm. 

No person shall take or attempt to take migratory game birds (including woodcock):
 With any firearm except a 10-gauge or smaller shotgun capable of holding no more than three shells. Shotguns capable of holding more than three shells shall be plugged with a one-piece filler, incapable of removal without disassembling the gun, so that the total capacity of the shotgun does not exceed three shells.

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

ajkulish said:


> i believe it says that it is unlawful to hunt ducks with any single projectile firearm (except bow and arrow, or crossbow)


^This


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

funny thing..... I posted the same question in the Laws Question Forum and also sent off a email to the DNR to which I got an answer thhis morning. 

Although the regulation is a federal regulation, and the feds don't classify air rifles as firearms, the state does, AND even tho there is a bill to change the wording in the state to get in line with the federal law, it won't matter because apparently hunting laws aren't based on gun laws..... or so I was told by the nice CO that exchanged emails with me.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

and as a side note I was told by the DNR a few years back that a wrist rocket was legal for waterfowl. aparently the single shot projectile doesn't apply for them.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting.. Thanks for the responses even though not the answer I was hoping for I guess.. Recently have really started to enjoy hunting with my new toy.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

WHen i lived in ohio, we had a pond in the neighborhood with a domestic goose dropped off there. It couldnt fly, and was the most annoying sounding animal ive ever heard. my neighbor got fed up with it and called ohio dnr and they said it was only legal to shoot it in our neighborhood with an air rifle (due to proximity of houses) and if it was within 50 feet of shore in front of his property. So he went and bought the baddest air rifle he could and pegged the thing in the head. Now it just doesnt come down to that end of the pond. pellet did nothing to it, even directly to the dome. Maybe its just that goose, i mean its been 15 years and that thing hasnt left.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

ajkulish said:


> WHen i lived in ohio, we had a pond in the neighborhood with a domestic goose dropped off there. It couldnt fly, and was the most annoying sounding animal ive ever heard. my neighbor got fed up with it and called ohio dnr and they said it was only legal to shoot it in our neighborhood with an air rifle (due to proximity of houses) and if it was within 50 feet of shore in front of his property. So he went and bought the baddest air rifle he could and pegged the thing in the head. Now it just doesnt come down to that end of the pond. pellet did nothing to it, even directly to the dome. Maybe its just that goose, i mean its been 15 years and that thing hasnt left.


So does this goose look like the bear from Great Outdoors?


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well upon review of the guide it states a "single projectile shotshell" is illegal. Which wouldn't apply to a spring,gas or air propelled pellet. Not that I'm doubting your responses. I sent and email of my own to Mi dnr.. Hopefully I hear back..


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> Well upon review of the guide it states a "single projectile shotshell" is illegal. Which wouldn't apply to a spring,gas or air propelled pellet. Not that I'm doubting your responses. I sent and email of my own to Mi dnr.. Hopefully I hear back..



Actually the guide also says this....any firearm that is not a shotgun is illegal to use. 

"No person shall take or attempt to take migratory game birds (including woodcock):

 With any firearm except a 10-gauge or smaller shotgun capable of holding no more than three shells. Shotguns capable of holding more than three shells shall be plugged with a one-piece filler, incapable of removal without disassembling the gun, so that the total capacity of the shotgun does not exceed three shells."

Since a pellet rifle is a firearm in Michigan it can't be used because it is a firearm that is not a shotgun. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel like I'm in "Groundhog Day"....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Lurker said:


> and as a side note I was told by the DNR a few years back that a wrist rocket was legal for waterfowl. aparently the single shot projectile doesn't apply for them.


 you can fill the pocket with many bb's and if your wing shooting it would be well advised


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

dead short said:


> I feel like I'm in "Groundhog Day"....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


 not at all, you can hunt groundhog with a pellet rifle.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kids and thier bb guns gotta love it! When I grew up I got to buy real guns to hunt with!:lol:
Be careful remember you might shoot your eye out!
:lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

john warren said:


> not at all, you can hunt groundhog with a pellet rifle.



On that topic.....I prefer a .22-250. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Funny you ask...here is something from the DNR Law Enforcement page.


CO Kris Kiel and PCO Brad Bellville responded to a complaint of careless discharge of a .22 rifle at the ponds at Wetzel Recreation Area. The suspects were located and the COs watched them shoot at ducks, grebes, and mute swans. Other hunters were yelling at the suspects for shooting in their direction, but they continued shooting. Upon contact, one suspect was carrying the .22 and a shotgun. The COs asked if the firearms were unloaded. The suspect set the .22 on the ground and carelessly pointed the loaded shotgun at the other suspects chest before CO Kiel grabbed it away from him. The shotgun was loaded with six lead shot shells. The .22 was fully loaded and the safety was off. Violations included take waterfowl during the closed season, take protected species, no state waterfowl licenses, no federal stamps, unplugged shotgun, use more than one firearm for waterfowl, use a single projectile firearm for waterfowl, lead shot, careless discharge of a firearm, and fail to take a hunter safety class.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Wasn't Jeff Foiles indicted for doing this very thing a few years ago?


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Pulled these out of a breast just last week (The Blind Sides are from hunting buddies). Apparently some people have already started.


----------

